# Laelia purpurata var. carnea 'Auntie Stacy' HCC, CCM/AOS



## Pete (Jun 11, 2012)

was surprised this guy got the awards- id just brought it with me for show and tell!.. sorry if the photo is kinda bad


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 11, 2012)

Holly Mackerel Pete! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic blooming! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2012)

Those beauties were telling the judges: ' Do not miss to consider us, heih !?'  !!!! Bravo Pete well deserved !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 12, 2012)

No surprise it got the awards, it is lovely. Beautifully grown! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2012)

Pete said:


> was surprised this guy got the awards- id just brought it with me for show and tell



:clap: That's great, congrats.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 12, 2012)

great flowering


----------



## Pete (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks all


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful pink lips!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, congratulations! She's a beauty. :smitten:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice!



Pete said:


> was surprised this guy got the awards- id just brought it with me for show and tell!..



That seems to happen a lot. A member here brought a plant to our show once, but almost didn't, and it ended up getting awarded!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2012)

awesome


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorgeous blooms!


----------



## PaphGuy (Jun 30, 2012)

Very well grown....

I love Laelia purpuratas.


----------



## Candace (Jun 30, 2012)

Love it. I have several purps in bloom, but none look like this!


----------

